# A Question about 600 EX-RT.....



## semsem15504 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I have just picked up a new 600 EX-RT as my first and only speedlight, after playing with ETTL and Manual mode; i have figured something strange ( or just i am just a beginner with speedlights and didn't understand it well yet). It is the ZOOM VALUE showed on the flash's LCD, in ETTL with my 24-105 it just work fine,but when i put on 100L it keep showing 80 not 100, even in Manual there is no 100 only 80 or 105, is it normal ??

i have read in the user manual that is manula mode i should keep the zoom little wider than the actual value of the lens to spread the light more.... 

Thanks for ur help


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, it's normal. The flash head cannot zoom to any setting, only to specific positions. It will always round down to the wider value so the whole frame is lit.


----------

